# Bad puppies



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

We got these in today. And it was hell to take them to a second story even with a big fork lift.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Get them contractor rewards codes for me! I redeem them for books.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Forklift? That's for walmart kids, not plumbers....:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That right there is 799,996 btu's , alot of hot water.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

justme said:


> That right there is 799,996 btu's , alot of hot water.


Depends we're you are, ground water is only 34F in winter in Edmonton. 500mbh tanks are common.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

those give me a hernia just looking at them:blink:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Depends we're you are, ground water is only 34F in winter in Edmonton. 500mbh tanks are common.


Based on the fact he is in Texas , I would say those are 199,999 btu's a piece . Maybe he will come back and let us know.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> Based on the fact he is in Texas , I would say those are 199,999 btu's a piece . Maybe he will come back and let us know.



Yup they are 199,999 each


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

that's a lot of hot water , you working on a motel or apartments?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> that's a lot of hot water , you working on a motel or apartments?


Yup 400 gal of hot water it is a lot 
We are doing a assistance living center with a commercial kitchen and four commercial washer machine and of course the living units


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well this is day one of this little project


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good job for a propress.

David


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you think taking to 2nd while under construction, ?

Think what it is going to be like for the guy who has to replace them down the
road ! 
And oh yes can you separate one and pull it out without shutting down
the whole system ?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

More pic coming soon


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't seem to upload multiple pictures


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here another one


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

And another one


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

The hot water piping had also begun


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I installed a pair of these last fall. Good units, but I was not fond of the factory sent condensate drain contraption. Nice looking sweat joints, by the way.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

dont want to be an arse but i would have built the inlet and outlet trees above the heater for easy removal. unless there is room from behind or you are doing them per drawing specs. it does look good though.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> dont want to be an arse but i would have built the inlet and outlet trees above the heater for easy removal. unless there is room from behind or you are doing them per drawing specs. it does look good though.



Well we did install some Unions that way they can service it and we have put a lot of valves that way the place will have hot water during a service 
Also me and my co workers took turn In Soldering everyone help


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good project.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got more pictures I can't seem to up load multiple pictures at a time , weird any ways critique away


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Another couple pictures


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys doing a nice job Leach.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Those three oversized pumps on 1" line??


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Those three oversized pumps on 1" line??



Yes for three different return line in the building


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Yes for three different return line in the building


3 OVERSIZED pumps going into 1" pipe????


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> 3 OVERSIZED pumps going into 1" pipe????



I get you point and still yes


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey I went back and they tie in to a 3/4 line the 1" feeds to the pump after the pump they tie in to 3 separate 3/4 lines


----------



## mcnugget (Dec 1, 2014)

there is alot of cast iron in them,got to be careful not to lay them down,a baffle can get dislodged causing a rattle when firing.only way to fix is by removing burner assembly on top


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi leach. Nice looking work man. Dig all the isolation valves and unions for the next guy. Purdy. But does anyone else worry about velocity on that 1" line by the pumps? Pinholes? Or is that 1" thick enough to handle it?


----------

